# Car Insurance in Florida



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Good day all....

I am moving the US in 3 weeks and on L1...cannot wait. However like everything I look into regarding the US, car insurance is another hurdle. I am aware I need a FL driving L and will take my test upon arrival, I am also applying for a SS number as I understand that maybe needed to buy a car etc.

Does anyone reading this know of any insurance companies that will insure UK aliens that are living in the US.

Thanks in advance for any help

Dickey


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Get the SSN first .. then apply for the test 
I presume you will use a rental car for that ...

without a US licence insurance may be hard to get .. ..
go into an independant insurance agent..
possibly progressive Ins wil take you on

you just need cash to buy a car


----------



## gistane (Oct 21, 2012)

Dickey said:


> Good day all....
> 
> I am moving the US in 3 weeks and on L1...cannot wait. However like everything I look into regarding the US, car insurance is another hurdle. I am aware I need a FL driving L and will take my test upon arrival, I am also applying for a SS number as I understand that maybe needed to buy a car etc.
> 
> ...


Sounds like their can be quite a few hurdles with the whole not having credit ratings etc but I am sure it wont be as hard as we all think it seems to be


----------



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

*florida car ins*

im irish and have condo in tampa i got my friend to buy car for me with power of attorney form i sent him before i arrived i got ins with geico no problem with irish licence but had to sit my test which was simple but the cost of ins about 1200 a year they only do 6 months at a time


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Dickey said:


> Good day all....
> 
> I am moving the US in 3 weeks and on L1...cannot wait. However like everything I look into regarding the US, car insurance is another hurdle. I am aware I need a FL driving L and will take my test upon arrival, I am also applying for a SS number as I understand that maybe needed to buy a car etc.
> 
> ...


Most insurance companies will take you on......you'll just get charged a lot, being considered a 'new' driver. Try Geico, Progressive.


----------

